# Bat houses



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey All, 
Was looking into getting a Bat House and was curious if anyone has done this and thoughts on it. I've put up some bee houses to help them and my garden and was looking to do a Bat house for mosquitos etc.

Thanks.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

My son built a bat house as part of a scout project a few weeks ago. We've still got to paint and hang it, but we're all looking forward to seeing if they can help control some of the mosquito population.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I built one from some plans a few years ago, and had fun building it. Unfortunately, I didn't get any occupants. A quick search of some pictures over the shoulder of @BenC and you'll see the paint job


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Ha nice pic of the house and good luck @chrismar to your Son's Bat House project and hopefully he'll get some occupants. I do read it can be tricky but I'm hoping it works for us and does indeed reduce the mosquito's without the need or chemicals.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Looks like I may be building some bat houses soon. We have an 8' hand crank umbrella in the middle of our deck table. While opening it last night my wife discovered this little guy. He was actually pretty cute.



Needless to say she was a bit freaked out. The boys loved it. My 7 year old wanted to see if he would turn into a vampire if the bat bit him.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Call me nutz but, I couldn't agree more - when I get up close, and they are static, they often have very cute faces...!

This thread reminds me we have had a bat house "lost" somewhere in the basement for some t8me now and I need to get off the pot and get it hung. (It was a box store purchase so, think I'll caulk and paint it as well so it last more than just a year or two.)

ANY ADVICE ON WHERE (or where not) TO HANG IT?

I'm assuming out of full or direct sunlight, etc. Height it is mounted make any difference?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

440mag said:


> Call me nutz but, I couldn't agree more - when I get up close, and they are static, they often have very cute faces...!
> 
> This thread reminds me we have had a bat house "lost" somewhere in the basement for some t8me now and I need to get off the pot and get it hung. (It was a box store purchase so, think I'll caulk and paint it as well so it last more than just a year or two.)
> 
> ...


I was tempted to put on gloves and grab him so the boys could pet him. He was definitely not scary or freaky looking. Plus I think my youngest would look good as a vampire.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmmmm, don't know about the kids "petting" 'em ... as Yoda would put it:

" ... cute are they but mouths bacteria full of are they ... "

I still gotta figure out where I'm agonna hang this bat box we have sitting on a shelf!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I built one from some plans a few years ago, and had fun building it. Unfortunately, I didn't get any occupants. A quick search of some pictures over the shoulder of @BenC and you'll see the paint job


Gotta put the boxes up high like 15 ft or higher. I think it was too low.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

An exterminator once told me to never put up a bat house. Although bats are very beneficial, if you start inviting them around and then they decide to venture to your attic they are very costly to get rid and of because they have to humanely capture and release them.


----------

